# Overexcited Wife



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. My issue is that when I'm giving my wife oral sex, she'll get really excited and clench her thighs together, making it really uncomfortable for my neck. Furthermore, if I try to break free from her grasp, she'll grab my head and push it down into her crotch until she orgasms. When I've told her about this, she says she just gets really excited during cunnilingus and can't help it. I was wondering if anyone else culd help me solve this issue? Thanks.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Coming from a woman and looking at all the threads about wives who don't want to have sex - be thankful and greatful that you are able to give her such pleasure and hope she never stops clenching!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Be THANKFUL!!!!!
I've been put in the head scissors so much, I could audition for the WWE! When she's on top (69), sometimes she'll push down and back hard enough to cut my lower lip on my teeth.
I consider it a compliment on my abilities to give her such pleasure.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, it's a momentary discomfort, having your head nearly squeezed like a walnut in a nutcracker.

Back scratches, head squeezes, spankings, the name calling. . .it's all the pleasurable, sex, isn't it?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think its good to be a bit sore the next day. 

Serves as a pleasant reminder!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

To the OP....ummm, your problem is what exactly???

When i get up outta bed limping and in pain... that's a good thing because that means we just put in work!!!


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

billgour said:


> Hi. My issue is that when I'm giving my wife oral sex, she'll get really excited and clench her thighs together, making it really uncomfortable for my neck. Furthermore, if I try to break free from her grasp, she'll grab my head and push it down into her crotch until she orgasms. When I've told her about this, she says she just gets really excited during cunnilingus and can't help it. I was wondering if anyone else culd help me solve this issue? Thanks.


Man, check out the thread I just posted about the graftenberg spot. She wont have her legs together while you do this I guarrantee! My wife cant get her legs spread wide enough and fast enough when I start doing this to her. Check out the video link and see if it gives your wife the same expression. Awsome is all I can say!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A group of horny men..................

:rofl:

billgour, I do that too! grab his head and push it hard towards me, it means I am excited, and I want him to go deeper! My husband never complained! He told me that his tongue gets sore, that's it!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

YESSSS YESSS... I sooo enjoy when wifey lose control... Consider yourself a lucky man.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd just like to offer a perspective: if my husband pushed my head down on his penis when I was giving oral sex and if he did not honor my request to stop, I would let him know there would be no more oral sex until he could stop himself. This is what you must tell your wife. It is just as unpleasent for a man as it is for a woman to have his head pushed. I think she will have to find a way to control her actions. I don't think that she doing it with the intent to hurt you but I think she is not making a big enough effort to stop nor do I think you are stating your case strongly enough. . 

Have a talk with her again and let her know that this is a serious problem that can't continue. I'd turn it around and ask her what would like to do about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

You guys are so funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I've been head scissored too, and it is uncomfortable, but it doesn't last long, and I like the idea that I'm giving her pleasure and that it isn't "all about me". Frankly, I'm also glad that I'm not the only one who has this "problem/all the luck in the world".


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Try going reverse parallel, with your head pointed towards her feet. Easier on the neck, and you have more leverage with your arms wrapped around her thighs to manage the 'clench'.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Human Thigh-Master Drill! 
Hurts even worse if the thighs have caused a vacuum on the ears when she releases. POP! Ouch!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If you have ongoing concerns about your safety, try wearing one of these:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> If you have ongoing concerns about your safety, try wearing one of these:


Wife wants to know if it comes with an optional miniature flat screen built into the top.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

We may have just invented the next big thing. We could easily put cup holders on it too ...


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> To the OP....ummm, your problem is what exactly???
> 
> When i get up outta bed limping and in pain... that's a good thing because that means we just put in work!!!


Cheaper than the gym!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Try this...

When you go down on her, do it from the side. Say you are on the left (as you face her, so on her right side). Slip your right arm over her right leg and place your palm against the inside of her left leg and your elbow against the inside of her right leg. This acts as a brace to keep her legs apart.

This allows your left hand access from the top and your mouth to work on her from the front.

You can also shift yourself so that your right shoulder is up against the inside of her left leg and then bring your right hand up for vaginal or anal stimulation while your mouth continues to work.

Can you tell I've done this before?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Wife wants to know if it comes with an optional miniature flat screen built into the top.





Deejo said:


> We may have just invented the next big thing. We could easily put cup holders on it too ...


Optimum
Universal
Cunnilngous
Helmet

Or, OUCH ... will be on the market soon, i'm sure.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I was thinking that a neck brace like car crash victims wear might be a good injury preventative measure.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

swedish said:


> Optimum
> Universal
> Cunnilngous
> Helmet
> ...


This is the pimp. We need an infomercial ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Some sort of snorkel or something would be useful too. Maybe a small straw. When in "the clinch" I can get a bit claustrophobic, wondering where the oxygen is going to come from.


----------



## Lonelywyou (Nov 12, 2010)

gosh, I'm sorry about your problem! Does it make me a bad person if I'm jealous of your wife to be able to orgasm that way, or even a husband that will go down on her (and until she orgasms?) lol 
But seriously, my sympathies. Deejo's idea sounds good, no?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You came to the right place! I can easily solve your problem. Give her my grid coordinates. She could crack walnuts on my neck. This is not a problem. It's a blessing.


----------



## Lonely720 (Sep 19, 2010)

You might want to try starting with a sensual massage and telling her to relax and enjoy....let her close her eyes...and the relaxation adds a whole new level to the orgasm!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

When my husband brings me to the verge of orgasm orally or manually I just finish it off myself. He loves it..get's him all excited so we can progress to "Phase 2" which is intercourse (vaginally or anally depending on his mood)...and I find it much more satisfying because I like a LOT of pressure as I am actually having an orgasm. 

Great..just thinking about this is getting me excited..:awink:


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

brilliant idea Deejo!

But seriously, just hold her legs down by putting your arms over her thighs, that way you can avoid being crushed. But yeah, yo need to value that little mink of yours because there are a lot of hypersexed men out there that would die for an actively libido in their women, like you've got!


----------

